# new EA



## crono782 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, yeah I've been on the site a lil bit, but I guess I'll (re)introduce myself.
I'm now a brand shiny new EA, still quite wet behind the ears!

Thanks to all on this forum who've given me advice and direction and Bro. Graham for coming all the way over to attend. I feel... well, overwhelmed at the moment. But also proud to call all of you guys Brothers now. ^_^


----------



## cog41 (Dec 12, 2012)

Greetings and congratulations from from East Texas!


----------



## Custer148 (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratulations on the start to your lifelong journey to more light.


----------



## bupton52 (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ThanatosTA (Dec 12, 2012)

CONRATS MAN!  :14: I'm hoping to be right behind you in a little while!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratulations & Welcome!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## widows son (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats. It's a pleasure to call you brother.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats Brother!   It's about time!   Glad to see you finally made it.    I am very happy for you.    I've been away from the Forum for a little while, working a lot of overtime during the Holiday season.   Just wanted to drop you a line to congratulate you.    Peace and Blessings during the Holiday Season to you and your family.    

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Lodge Chaplain
Bayou City Lodge 228, Prince Hall Affiliation
Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, Est 1878


----------



## bro jimmie (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## bro jimmie (Dec 24, 2012)

Whence came you


----------



## bro jimmie (Dec 24, 2012)

Are you Pha


----------



## crono782 (Dec 26, 2012)

Not PHA.


----------



## koricua74 (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations on starting your journey...


----------

